# Arming one's self?



## onthecoach (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello All--

I am sure this is a very touchy subject, but the 'Other Half' and I are having quite a debate on this one.

He says, that even though he is against guns, since we are travelling and on the road all the time, we should be armed....we need to get one.  I am afraid of what might happen if we go this route.

I am opposed to this idea, and since I have been Rving for over 10 years, I feel strongly that we can be safe as long as we are smart and careful.

Your thoughts??? :question:


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

There are rules regarding fire arms and RVing.  They vary by state.  Permits are not necessarily valid for all states.  Foreign countries will possibly confiscate them and maybe even put you in jail (Mexico and Canada (Canada won't, but Mexico might).  Plain ole common sense is smarter than thinking "I have a gun, so I'm safe".  Unless your gonna put it in a holster and look like the Sheriff of Dodge City, you probably won't have time to go and get it to defend yourself anyway, and heaven forbid that you leave it laying around where who knows what might happen (children, older folks (like me), etc.).    Think about it long and hard and check the laws about it closely..... :question:


----------



## mking (Feb 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Everybody has their reasons on carrying a firearm.Me personally its like my insurance policy.When I travel I don't leave home without it.But Archer is right.There is alot of laws out their and it varies from state to state.And I would say that 75% of the campgrounds you stay in prohibits firearms.But you don't have to advertise.Bottom line is if he's against it and has never owned a firearm he should take a safety/shooting/law course before he even thinks about buying.There is alot of liabilty and responsability of owning a firearm.Just some thoughts.


----------



## team3360 (Feb 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I have a gun permit for the state of INDIANA,I personally carry my hand gun (A 9 mm, semi-auto) everywhere ,its in my truck, and within reach, I carry it with a clip in it but I do not carry it with a shell in the chamber. simple reason it takes only a second to pull the slide to load and in case my wife (or anybody else) happens to move it theres not a shell in the chamber.  also if you are stopped for whatever reason nowdays, its not loaded . there is a excellent guide that is put out by a lawyer . He has reseached all the states and the book has info for all the states. you may obtain a copy from www.gunlawguide.com or call  859-491-6400 m-f9-5 the cost is 12.95. as stated before you dont have to advertise you carry a weapon, its your personel life.I should also add that my wife is not pleased that I carry it but most of time she is unaware that I have it with us. most states I have found will honor other states permits if your state honors theirs.just my point of view   team3360


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I have been around guns all my life but never carried one on me. Times change and so do people. This day and age I feel it is now time. I signed up to take the Firearm Safty Course and am going to apply for a Concelled Weapon Permit when I finish. My first class is next thursday. The coarse is with the NRA if you are interested NRA instructors are located in virtually every community throughout the United States. For a list of instructors in your area, contact the NRA Training Department at 703-267-1430 or refer to the interactive NRA course locator on the World Wide Web  (http://www.nra.org)
turnip


----------



## Kirk (Feb 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Like turnip, I grew up with guns and I really do not remember the first time I ever fired one. I have owned one or more firearms since I was about 10 and have been both a target shooter and a hunter. But I am not a big supporter of carrying of guns strictly for protection. Especially true is the case of such in an RV. Most of the arms that people choose to carry in an RV are such that they will put a bullet not only through the side of the owner's RV, but into mine as well if I happen to be parked next to him. By far the best self defense weapon is a shotgun, for both safety of your neighbors and for effectiveness. Nearly anyone can stop an intruder with a shotgun, while it takes both nerve and marksmanship to do so with a pistol. So if I were to carry a weapon for such use it would be a shotgun. 

And do get the book suggested by team3360. It is the only such book that I have ever come across and it would be well to make it the companion to any weapon in a traveling RV.


----------



## hertig (Feb 6, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I'm not sure that I would trust any court to consider an automatic with loaded clip in but no shell in chamber as 'unloaded'.  Sounds like a gray area which could bite you.  I'd have the clip out, as it would only take a fraction longer to shove it in and rack the slide, and no sane person could claim it was loaded then.

If you have not had significant training AND PRACTICE with your weapon of choice, do NOT rely on it for protection as your chances of doing more harm to yourself and other innocents is much greater than your chance of doing harm to the evil doers.  Choose your ammo as if you were going to be using it inside an airplane (shot or pre-fragmented bullets).  

But even if you do fill all the legal and moral requirements to carry a gun, there are additional considerations.  As was pointed out, it is possible to drive 5 miles and be under 3 different sets of laws during that time.  You need to be legal under the most stringent laws you could encounter on your trip.  

Plus, if you have a gun, everyone who could possibly have access to it must have the same training and practice that you do.  If your spouse or kid will not or cannot meet those requirements, then you must prevent their access.

Hiding it will not cut it from either a legal (those areas which require it to be unloaded and in a locked box) or moral (keeping it out of the 'wrong' hands) standpoint.  You will need a heavy duty, secure access box (a safe).  And guard the key and/or combination as if your life and financial future depend on it, because they do.


----------



## team3360 (Feb 6, 2006)

Arming one's self?

my comment about no shell in chamber is not meant as a side step to the law or courts systems. I also said SEMI-AUTOMATIC  If you are stopped for whatever reason, your first thought is not "I have a gun ", your thought is, was I speeding or similar MOVING/NON MOVING violation. I don't offer information to the officer that I have a gun because that opens up another box of worms. I simple meant and should have said, that if the stop leads to you leaving your vehicle and a search is started,(at which time I advice there is a gun in my vehicle and the location ),then, when an officer locates my gun, it goes a long way with them as no shell is in the chamber.This is my opinion, after talking to  most of the officers at our local police department, in which my brother is a seargent with 14 years on the force.  the next  thing I should have said,and didn't, is always have a lock box to secure the weapon when you are parked. I have a lock box hidden and secured in my RV . You are right thats it only takes a second to push the clip in , and I have since purchased a holster that has a clip pocket attached to the holster. thank you for you views on that    TEAM3360


----------



## hertig (Feb 6, 2006)

Arming one's self?

sorry, 'automatic' is really 'semi-automatic' but everyone I know leaves off the 'semi-'

You are probably right.  Unfortunately for me, I grew up in Illinois which is pretty nasty about things like this.  In order to be legal, I used to have had it 'unloaded' and 'inaccessable'.  I suspect that most Illinois law officers would have considered it to be 'loaded' if it had a clip with shells in the gun, even without one in the chamber.  Or perhaps they would behave more reasonably.  Don't know and wouldn't want to put it to the test...


----------



## Kirk (Feb 6, 2006)

Arming one's self?

The other issue that one should give serious thought to, before you carry a gun of any type for protection is, would you be willing to kill another human being, even for safety reasons? It just isn't as easy to kill a person and it might seem when the subject comes up. And to carry a gun if you are not willing to kill someone, is inviting the case where some invader takes it from you and uses it aginst you. So make that decision a part  of the total question.


----------



## team3360 (Feb 7, 2006)

Arming one's self?

The question is ARE YOU WILLING  TO LET SOMEONE OR SOMETHING HARM YOUR LOVED ONE, be it your wife, child, grandchild, whom ever, !!! When I think about this I have no second thoughts . I also do alot of wilderness backpacking/camping with my kids and have had several visits from bears ,bobcats, and even had a problem with a cougar in new mexico once, but never had to fire my weapon,thank God , but if someone had been in harms way, (human or animal), then I would have made the other decision, period. I also grew up in the north (northern Indiana, 40 miles east of chicago ,15 miles east of Gary,Indiana,claimed murder capital of the U.S.A. a few years back) and I still live here .I don't look at it as unfortunate, this is   OUR HOME.  TEAM3360


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 7, 2006)

Arming one's self?

team3360,
I agree with you. Things sure have changed in this world. I am a retired farmer/school bus driver and never had to lock you doors at night. Now I find myself checking the doors several times during the night just to make sure they are locked. I grew up with guns because back then we hunted to eat. Never needed any license to hunt on your own property either. 
The main reason I am going for my concelled weapon permit is because it I ever do need to use a gun to protect myself or my family either on my property or off, I will be legal.
Like Indiana, West Virginia can be "wild" to. Three years ago there was a robbery/triple murder in a home not far from me and it happened at night.
turnip


----------



## hertig (Feb 7, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I don't know anything unfortunate about Indiana; last time I checked they had pretty good gun laws.  Illinois has fairly bad gun laws.  And snow.  And moskitoes.  A trifecta of unfortunate.   

If someone attacks me or my loved ones, I will make every effort to stop them.  If they should die from that stopping it would be unfortunate, but they did assume that risk when they decided to attack me.


----------



## pldoolittle (Feb 9, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Of course I would be willing to defend my family.  And I carry.  But, Kirk is right.  Having been in the unfortunate situation to need my firearm twice (no shots fired) I can tell you very honestly that dropping the hammer on a paper target is very different than doing so on a human that is looking you in the eyes.  It is a very frightening situation, with huge ramifications, decisions must be made in split seconds and often with insufficient data to make an intelligent decision.

Shooter training sounds ridiculous as it's easy to shoot a gun.  But shooter training is not about learning how to pull the trigger.  It's about making the process automatic.  It's about practice.  It's about having been there many, many times BEFORE you are faced with it for real.  That way, if you are faced with the situation you stand a fighting chance of coming out alive.

Philip
PowerHouse Pressure Washing
Fayetteville, Ga.


----------



## riggarob (Feb 10, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Better to be judged by your peers of twelve, then to be carried by your friends of six.


----------



## Two Dogs (Feb 18, 2006)

Arming one's self?

The contributors are largely,(on in my experience)correct. Shooting a person would not differ greatly from shooting target or wild game, until the lawyers arrange involvement, then your choice of type of projectiles being used comes into focus. This would go like, "you shot this young man with man-killing HOLLOW POINTED ammunition, would you state to the court WHY you expressly chose this type of ammunition to kill this young man just entering life because he was trying to support his family by taking your laptop and because of his unfortunate choice you have killed him by using horrible rending and explosive projectiles...," et al and then you must defend against guarding your castle and loved ones AND your mean and killing intention(justified or not, not good at that juncture).  I used and use fmj 9mm. The argument re: single projectile vs shotshells is kinda valid, but the shotgun loads are 99.5% fatal in ALL recorded instances and is supported by EMTs and ER staff locally(my daughter is an ER nurse). But, those loads go through walls as well and spread as they go(also long and cumbersome) starting at your bore size and spreading to abt 1.5' in 30'. At the  bore discharge they penetrate walls/2X4's thin RV metal/fibreglas siding really well and you can try at your local salvage yd on car doors&pcs of demolished dwellings w/heavier shot diameters, if they allow such in your locale  ... I'd urge yas to consider your defense well in advance of having to actually define it in a courtroom under examination by folk who do not agree can and can put a hurt :dead: on your bank accounts for liability, neglect, poor planning and most would be pressed to conjure up all of them. I keep 911 on my speed dial. If a person enters against your will and repeated demands to stop entry, you'll likely still defend on civil grounds, check yur ins. coverage. My wife and I stay in all kinds of parking areas along hwy, if they appear a mite disreputable(some "wally-worlds")we drive  on, we try to plan on nite spots ahead a bit before arrival, but have had blow outs and mechanical unplanned mandatory stops in unsavory locations and usually my pup Fluffy (185# of also mil. retiree)makes our phone booth on wheels sound like a poor choice, and my dear wife is a loud nco wife type. Those folk wanting another's belongings don't deal w/alot of unwanted noise well and the neighbors start noticing and calling the constabulary. Part of my male relatives are/were L.E. types, and they agreed it was exceeding difficult to charge anybody when the perp had been found deceased INSIDE the dwelling...Consider your options, prior and get acquianted w/laws thru "concealedcarry.com" and other sites and be certain of your ground. NEVER speak to police investigating w/other than your name and address, contact a lawyer asap!if complications seem to be developing toward chained bracelets. Practice marksmanship!! Some retired cops I've met, stay ONLY in campgrounds w/ranges available, due to low crime rates. If you do stay on mil.facilities you'll be required to surrender your arms prior entry(and your right to refuse search) we sometimes do to vist w/other retred and catchup on gossip and commiserate on topics. Be aware and have fun, Two Dogs   :blush:


----------



## dawgon (Feb 19, 2006)

Arming one's self?

It's pretty basic really...you can be tried by twelve or carried by six. Your choice!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Have you ever known well, and individual who has killed another person, other than in military combat? I do although it was not me. I can assure you that when the TV shows the law enforcement officers needing counseling after such a killing, it is correct. And they have far more training than do any of us. I'm not saying that you won't do it, nor do I doubt that there are circumstances when I would. But, after long conversations with a couple of officers who have had the experience, I still can't help sometimes wonder. If I suddenly came upon a situation where my wife was under attack, no question! I would pull that trigger. But what about when the guy is just inside of the door? Perhaps he only wants your wallet? I just think that those who say that it is simple fail to understand what is involved. As for me, if I were ever on the jury for someone who killed in that situation, the most a prosecutor would get is a hung jury as I would never vote to convict. But that was not my question. I am clearly on the side of those who do use a weapon, as long as it does not endanger the rest of us. But I think that far too many think that it would be an easy thing to do.


----------



## onthecoach (Feb 20, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Thank you all for your respsonses.  Clearly this is an issue that requires a tremendous amount of homework and *soul-searching*.  I am still of the mind that a gun is not necessary....but my other half considers it 'insurance.'  

We have a lot of thinking to do, and all of your comments (pro and con) have been most helpful!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 27, 2006)

Arming one's self?

There is a case going through the courts at the present time about permits and licenses to carry.  So far every court has ruled in favor of the right to carry in any state as long as you have a valid permit or license.  Under the "Fair faith and credit" clause of the US constitution documents issued in one state must be honored by all states.  It hasn't gone to the Supreme court yet but it is supposed to be heard soon.  This is the same thing that makes your drivers license good in all states so it has a chance of winning.


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 27, 2006)

Arming one's self?

s.harrington,
"So far every court has ruled in favor of the right to carry in any state as long as you have a valid permit or license. Under the "Fair faith and credit" clause of the US constitution documents issued in one state must be honored by all states."

The Right to Carry Law in WV is only honored in AK,AZ,ID,IN,KY,MI,MO,MT,OK,TN,UT,VT,and VA.
Any idea when that case will be going to the Supreme Court?
turnip


----------



## Al Wells (Mar 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Since any 'encounter' would likely be at close quarters, are there any devices that could be used other than a firearm to stop or at least slow down a perp? Or is the real concern that they may be armed as well? 

Al


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

"Encounter"?  Yeah, lay down and wait.  When he's through he'll be tired and slow down.  Then he'll kill you.


----------



## team3360 (Mar 3, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Stun guns are available and so are Tasers for personal protection, of which a Stun gun you have to be close enough to touch the person where as a taser I believe shoots a cable out and sends a charge thru the cable, BUT these items may not be LEGAL in all states to possess.  LEE


----------



## Two Dogs (Mar 4, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Hi, I agree with s. harrington. Lots of lethal weapons out there. Most require reaching to touch the rat with the weapon. Knife throwing is ok I guess if you like practicing 'couple times a week after you get real accurate and consistent. Tomahawks,machetes and blowguns and such are still in use in some areas of the world(so saying, medieval weaponry types) and still do the job. I heard baseball bats were common & available in flooded areas of la. at the last high water. NRA monthly said also lots of full automatic rifles now on the streets in the area. Don't even think abt combat with those with hand carried firearms unless you shoot frequently and well.  I'd sure recommend toward looking closely at the areas and avoiding questionable scenarios. Wives are good resources for advice. Always recall before you get into a shooting, what defence you'll be using to defend yourself against a local. My NM concealed carry permit requires "no retreat", I won't rely on that defense in other states I pass thru since even the worst rat has family who will want retribution and if you're in overnite jail, who will safeguard your wife and rv at the rv park at that juncture? just items to chat upon while you're motoring down the interstate... Two Dogs


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 4, 2006)

Arming one's self?

According to the national news last week, 6000 people applied for gun permits in Louisiana since Katrina and only 3 were denied. So if you don't like people carrying guns I suggust to don't go through or near New Orleans.
turnip


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I have just completed the concealled carry class here in New Mexico. The major jist of the course was not getting into a situation that requires the use of force. Guns are a last resort! There is also a web site, http://www.packing.org that has information on all states. I think that a class such as this is good even for those that do not want to carry a weapon, it shows you how to be safe.


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 4, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Padre,
Welcome to the forum.

I took the the Gun Safety Course by NRA here in WV last month and sent for my concealled weapon permit this week. I think it's a great course and teachs you everything about gun safety as well as shooting at the range. There are as many women taking this class as men.
turnip


----------



## Tassiedevil (Mar 5, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Hi folks, Bloody hell are you guys trying to scare me,as a soon to be tourist in your country YOU ARE scaring me. I've never held a gun and I don't even know anyone that owns one, accept a friend who is a policeman.Is there a very high incidence of people in RV's being robbed or attacked while in Camping areas. I know we shouldn't just pull up anywhere (everybody here does that) and camp for the night as it wouldn't be safe like it is here.We hadn't even discussed having a weapon of any description. I wish I hadn't read the "arming one's self" question on your forum. regards from the land down under- Sue


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 5, 2006)

Arming one's self?

tassiedevil,
The USA has the right to bear arms and people are starting to do it. More so since 911. There is nothing to worry about because you have to attend a training class and then apply for a permit before one can carry a fire arm. So most people are trained in knowing how to use a gun properly. Of course there are those who carry a gun in their car/truck/RV all the time without any permits in hopes of never getting caught by the law. If you are uneasy about this maybe you should stay in the UK.
turnip


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I am originally from Wisconsin where there is no concealled carry whatsoever. I have been here in New Mexico for 8 months and have found out that the police are stretched so thin that the first time I had chance to call them I got an answering machine. I decided that the only one that you can count on for your safety is yourself, an unfortunate fact in a state that pays the State Police so far below the average they cannot keep good officers. I commend the job they do with the number of officers they have.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 5, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Tassiedevil, welcome to America (when you get here)!  I find it strange to hear from someone ("as it wouldn't be safe like it is here") that comes from one of the countries with the largest crime increase in its history going on since everyone was 'disarmed' by the government!


----------



## hertig (Mar 6, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Tassiedevil, there have been very few, if any, cases where someone who did not want to was forced to hold a gun.  So you will not have any problem with that.

From what I can tell, people in RVs tend to be safer from criminals and stupid people than are people in houses and especially people in hotels.  Not immune, of course.  There have not been many cases reported where someone in a RV has used a gun to protect themselves, but I'm sure there have been a few.  More importantly for you, there have been not an excessive number of people who needed a gun in a RV and did not have one.

There are bad people out there (in every country) and if some people in this one choose to accept the laws and responsibility of having a means of self-protection, well be thankful for it, not fearful, Every legal concealed weapon in this country makes you safer, not more at risk.  An armed victim is the bad guy's worse fear.  

Frankly, if you want to worry about something, worry about a driver who is drunk, asleep or just inattentive smashing into you...


----------



## Robert Calvert (Mar 7, 2006)

Arming one's self?

As you might tell from my signature, I am very pro-gun.  I pretty much carry a gun wherever I go.  Most of my RVing is for traveling to shooting competitions.  So, I get plenty of practice shooting guns.  My wife also carries a gun at all times, (she's a competitive shooter, also).  We both have concealed carry permits.  That said, here's my take...
To me, a gun is just a tool, like a fire extinguisher.  I have an extinguisher in my RV.  I hope I never have to use it.  But, I know how to use it and keep it handy.
I have a gun on my belt.  I hope I never have to use it.  But, I know how to use it and keep it handy.
As with the extinguisher, it is better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.
FIRST question, if someone was about to rape and/or kill your mother, would you do WHATEVER it takes to stop them?  Even kill them?  A gun is very effective in stopping someone.
SECOND question, are you willing to take the time to become proficient in the use of a firearm?
If the answer to either question is "NO", then a gun is not for you.
If you said "Yes", then a firearms safety and personal defense class would be a good starting point.

As to some of the other issues brought up on this thread...
Most pro-gun organizations claim that most of the time that a law-abiding citizen uses a gun to stop a crime, the gun is never fired.  Many times, just showing the weapon is enough to send the criminal running.  All gun use statistics reflect a gun being fired.  So, gun use statistics are flawed.
I don't know of any case where someone was convicted of murder just because they used hollow-point ammo.  That is just a scare tactic used by trial lawyers :angry: .
There is plenty of ammo that disintegrates on impact, reducing the chance of it penetrating several walls.  You can also get NON-LETHAL ammo.  The bullet or shotgun shell is loaded with rubber balls.
Shotguns are indeed great defensive weapons.  If you have enough room to move them.  A long gun can become a problem in a narrow hallway or while sitting in a tow vehicle.  Shotguns DO have to be aimed, although it is not as critical as a pistol.
Is America a violent nation?  Well, we DO have some violent criminals.  But, we have a population of close to 300 million people.  You're gonna get some bad apples in that big of a crowd.  We also have close to 300 million guns in this country.  If even 0.1 percent were used to shoot people in a year, that would be 300,000 shootings.  We're not even close to that.  Great Britain, on the other hand, which banned ALL firearms a couple of years ago, is seeing a huge increase is shootings and murders.
Every state in America that has passed a concealed carry law has seen a drop in violent crimes.  (Just check the stats at the U.S. Department of Justice).

I carry a small sized .45 caliber semi-auto that is loaded and cocked, with the safety on.  The pistol is designed to be carried that way.  I have used a firearm to protect my family once.  Someone was trying to kick in my front door at 3 AM.  When I displayed the pistol, he fled.  I don't go around looking for a chance to shoot a bad guy.  In fact, if I and my loved ones can safely leave the area, that's what we'll do.  My carrying a pistol does not make this country any more violent.
I am a Christian.  Can I, as a Christian, kill someone else?  I believe that in the original language of the 10 Commandments, it says "Thou shall not MURDER", not "kill".  I do not believe that killing someone in the course of protecting my family is murder.
I do NOT believe that God would want me to passively stand by while my wife or daughter was assaulted.  I have a responsibility to protect them.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 7, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Gun Runner,
Very well said.......and I agree.
turnip


----------



## Robert Calvert (Mar 8, 2006)

Arming one's self?

It's hard for me to resist adding to this thread.  This is an issue I feel very strongly about.  As a teenager, my Dad owned a restaurant.  He stopped several attempted robberies with his pistol.  He never fired a shot.  (Dad was on the U.S. Army pistol competition team at his post.  He could've dropped them in their tracks!).  My sister stopped an enraged customer from tearing up the restaurant one day, using Dad's gun.
I believe I am the #1 person responsible for my safety.  I greatly admire law enforcement officers and do not envy them their dangerous profession or low pay.  But, even if you live next door to the police station, you could still be killed before they respond to your 911 call.  It is an unfortunate fact that most of the time, the police deal with a crime after the fact.  They may catch the guy who DID it, but they rarely catch the guy DOING it.
When RVing, the cops still have to find you, before they can help.  If you dial 911 while in an unfamiliar city, will you be able to give clear, concise directions to your location while being mugged or assaulted?  A gun will at least give you a chance of surviving until the cavalry arrives.
What chance does a small, frail, elderly woman have against a large, healthy, young man if all she has is her fists?  You can say, "Just give him what he wants", but sometimes that doesn't stop the violent criminal.  Some of those guys just enjoy beating the hell out of you, even if you've already given them your purse, wallet, car keys, etc.  You don't know what they want or how they'll react until it's all over.  Then, it will be too late to decide how to react.
And, I'll never submit to being tied up, or stuffed in the trunk of a car.  Then you're really helpless.
Just more issues to ponder.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Mar 8, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I still have my set of Paladin toy guns and twin holsters.  Probably 40 YO or so.  Think it even came with "calling cards" with the knight chess piece logo.  Aaaaaaaaaa, the good ol days.


----------



## Tassiedevil (Mar 9, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Turnip 42, I am not desputing the fact that Americans have the right to arm themselves, it just  frightens me. As you may remember  10 years ago we had a young man  here in Tasmania who gunned down and killed 35 men , women and children and wounded 18 all in a matter of hours.Australia  definitely has it's share of violence too , I know nothing could compare with 9/11 but guns in anyones hands scare me and always will. I can't help the way I feel. The deputy that we have bought our RV from has advised me to get a can of capsicum spray, which I probably will.I didn't intend to offend anyone by my comments I am just stating how I feel, I hope to run into some of you on our travels commencing in June.  Tassiedevil


----------



## Al Wells (Mar 9, 2006)

Arming one's self?

TassieDevil check out your country's latest development on weapons, known as metal storm that uses the same technology as an inkjet printer, and can fire at a speed of one million rounds per minute. They include an impressive pistol in their arsenal.

http://www.metalstorm.com/clientuploads/news/1presentations/SO_LIC_Brief_8_Feb_2002.pdf


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 9, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Ah, now we have two of the most disarmed countries in the world comparing notes! ... Canada and Australia.  Now all we need is a Brit to jump in and talk about our "violent" country!  Phooey!


----------



## Al Wells (Mar 9, 2006)

Arming one's self?

The Canadian government in its infinite wisdom started a gun registry that has cost literally billions of dollars in tax payer money. What a crock! How many bad guys will go to register their weapon with the government? 

If you register, expect a visit from a cop who will check to see if you have the guns placed in a safe, with trigger locks attached. (Might take awhile to ready your weapon if a perp is breaking through the door). 

To own a pistol, you have to sell your first born and only be allowed to travel to the shooting range with it, while it is tucked away in a locked box. 

Toronto has seen a rash of gun-related crimes occuring. While many are drug-related, innocent bystanders are getting injured and killed in the crossfire! If I could carry a weapon, I would, but I cannot...so I'll just bring my wife in the RV...she can yell louder than I can!

Al


----------



## Al Wells (Mar 9, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Texas Clodhopper, have you been sucking the fumes from the exhaust of your Ford gas guzzler! You are one PARANOID Texan! 

My post indicates NOTHING about how violent the U.S. is, nor did I intend to comment as such! I am neither anti-American nor anti-guns! My family is from America and fought and died against the Brits in the war of 1812! I am very proud of my American heritage, as I am my Canadian one, so lets cut the U.S. vs the rest of the world crap!

I have bagged many a deer in the back woods of British Columbia with my trusty little American-made Winchester Model 94 and almost took my shoulder off with a 360 Weatherby Magnum. I've done trap shooting with a bud's Perazzi MX8 over and under, (could never afford one myself), and fired many a round out of a Glock 9mm and a few Smith and Wesson pistols.

I am of Christian upbringing, but I would not think twice about ending the life of ANYONE, foolish enough to go after my family!

I love travelling America's diverse and beautiful country! Most American's...especially RVer's are the greatest,(Wish I could say the same for a share of Canuck's I met, who could have used an attitude adjustment). So Clodhopper..see if you can cut a little slack to us who are not of your country! We are NOT all out to get you!

Al


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 9, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Boy I bet "onthecoach" wishes she never started this post back on Feb 3rd. She sure woke up a sleeping giant on this one. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.............
turnip


----------



## Krazeehorse (Mar 10, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Tassie, if you're afraid of the people with guns you really wanna watch out for Americans with cars.  They kill a lot more people than the gun people.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 10, 2006)

Arming one's self?

And if they are on their cell phone while driving you really better watch out :laugh:


----------



## RedRocker (Mar 27, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Turnip 42, I am not desputing the fact that Americans have the right to arm themselves, it just frightens me. As you may remember 10 years ago we had a young man here in Tasmania who gunned down and killed 35 men , women and children and wounded 18 all in a matter of hours.Australia definitely has it's share of violence too , I know nothing could compare with 9/11 but guns in anyones hands scare me and always will. I can't help the way I feel. Tassiedevil

*Tassie, we had a similar incident in Texas some years ago, a nut drove his car through the wall of a restaurant and began shooting people. One of the women there eating with her parents had a gun in the car, illegal to carry back then. She watched her parents get murdered and was helpless to stop it. She became a state senator and helped pass a carry law, Susan Gratia Hupp. My take is if some of the people in Tasmania or Kileen Texas had been armed, the situation would have been much different. There are bad people on this earth and we all had better be prepared to stand up to them or perish.*


----------



## RedRocker (Mar 27, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Turnip 42, I am not desputing the fact that Americans have the right to arm themselves, it just frightens me. As you may remember 10 years ago we had a young man here in Tasmania who gunned down and killed 35 men , women and children and wounded 18 all in a matter of hours.Australia definitely has it's share of violence too , I know nothing could compare with 9/11 but guns in anyones hands scare me and always will. I can't help the way I feel. Tassiedevil

*Tassie, we had a similar incident in Texas some years ago, a nut drove his car through the wall of a restaurant and began shooting people. One of the women there eating with her parents had a gun in the car, illegal to carry back then. She watched her parents get murdered and was helpless to stop it. She became a state senator and helped pass a carry law, Susan Gratia Hupp. My take is if some of the people in Tasmania or Kileen Texas had been armed, the situation would have been much different. There are bad people on this earth and we all had better be prepared to stand up to them or perish.*


----------



## portablevcb (Apr 28, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Tassie,

A great many folks in this country go through their entire life without an encounter with any sort of criminal.  So, you can at least know that the chances of being a victim are very small, just as it is in your country.  But, the chances are not ZERO!

So, many of us also believe that it is best to be prepared.  I've never used a fire extinguisher.  I've never had to "use" a seat belt.  The airbags in my car have never gone off.  So, does that mean I should not have them?  I feel the same about guns.  I know they scare some folks, so, I never tell anyone I have them.  Having lived most of my life in the southwest, the ability of an officer to respond to a call can be hours.  Don't depend on the police for protection.

For onthecoach, getting a firearm of any type, or even having a knife, for self defense is a major commitment.  If you're not going to follow through with the training and preparing yourself, don't do it!

charlie


----------



## bandaddie (May 5, 2006)

Arming one's self?

I have been in professions which required the use of firearms in anti-personel applications. I have used them in combat with intended results. I have been wounded 3 times. Here are my thoughts;

Carry only if; (I have been there and have asked myself each question)

1. you are prepaired, fully trained and willing to use deadly force.

2. you are trained in their use to an expert level.

3. you are psychologically prepaired to fully accept the consequences of their ultimate use. you, your family and community and your target will all be extreemly effected by such use.

4. you are fully prepaired to have the fresh blood of another human being splashed over your body and the bodies of your loved ones.

5. you are fully prepaired to accept the finacial consequences of their ultimate use.

6. you are fully prepaired to place yourself at the mercy and disposal of the scrutiny of at least a dozen different law enforcement agencies.

7. you fully understand that "I'd rather be tried by 12 than be carried by six" is not something stated by people who have used deadly force. "Tried" can often mean tried forever.

8. once you pull that trigger, you can not recall that projectile.

9. your actions are forever.

10. you understand that any weapon you use can be used against you.

If you are comfortable with these questions, do as you will. If you have even the slightest doubt, stay in well lit places and be ever watchful. There is no shame in retreating to survive. afterall, we are not soldiers in our rv's. We are just tourists on a temporary vacation of 3 score and ten years, but our actions are eternal.

do i carry? that's none of your business!


----------



## loonz9 (May 11, 2006)

Arming one's self?

What about using pepper spray?  I always carry it on my walks in case I encounter an unfriendly dog, but of course it could also be used if I encounter an "unfriendly" person.


----------



## hertig (May 11, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Pepper spray is better than nothing.  Just be aware that there are some places which regulate its possession and/or use.  And that you have to be aware of wind direction.  And that not everyone will be incapacitated by it.


----------



## Krazeehorse (May 11, 2006)

Arming one's self?

Bandaddie, of course you do.  You're correct, it's none of my business and lastly it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## CADLAC (May 23, 2006)

Arming one's self?

quote:_Originally posted by onthecoach_

Hello All--

I am sure this is a very touchy subject, but the 'Other Half' and I are having quite a debate on this one.

He says, that even though he is against guns, since we are travelling and on the road all the time, we should be armed....we need to get one.  I am afraid of what might happen if we go this route.

I am opposed to this idea, and since I have been Rving for over 10 years, I feel strongly that we can be safe as long as we are smart and careful.

Your thoughts??? :question:


----------



## CADLAC (May 23, 2006)

Arming one's self?

quote:_Originally posted by onthecoach_

Hello All--

I am sure this is a very touchy subject, but the 'Other Half' and I are having quite a debate on this one.

He says, that even though he is against guns, since we are travelling and on the road all the time, we should be armed....we need to get one.  I am afraid of what might happen if we go this route.

I am opposed to this idea, and since I have been Rving for over 10 years, I feel strongly that we can be safe as long as we are smart and careful.

Your thoughts??? :question: 


I have a conceal carry permit and believe that is what it means. If you are going to carry you should carry concealed if only to cause those around you to be less anxious about an armed person being in their midst. I use a variety of holsters, and clothing to accomplish this including ankle holsters, vests and jackets. One should be well educated in the use and operation of the weapon and shoot often to stay proficient. I also believe that it would be an excellent idea if you too were to be trained in the handling and use of the weapon to relieve your anxiety about having a gun around. I think that one should apply for and receive a CCW permit. Many states have reciprocal agreements and will honor your permit. Being smart and cautious will go a long way towards keeping you safe. Being educated, armed and proficient will go even farther. Oh and one other thing. Knowing that you are armed and realizing the responsibility involved makes one a better, more courteous and more patient citizen.


----------



## CADLAC (May 23, 2006)

Arming one's self?

quote:_Originally posted by onthecoach_

Hello All--

I am sure this is a very touchy subject, but the 'Other Half' and I are having quite a debate on this one.

He says, that even though he is against guns, since we are travelling and on the road all the time, we should be armed....we need to get one.  I am afraid of what might happen if we go this route.

I am opposed to this idea, and since I have been Rving for over 10 years, I feel strongly that we can be safe as long as we are smart and careful.

Your thoughts??? :question: 


I have a conceal carry permit and believe that is what it means. If you are going to carry you should carry concealed if only to cause those around you to be less anxious about an armed person being in their midst. I use a variety of holsters, and clothing to accomplish this including ankle holsters, vests and jackets. One should be well educated in the use and operation of the weapon and shoot often to stay proficient. I also believe that it would be an excellent idea if you too were to be trained in the handling and use of the weapon to relieve your anxiety about having a gun around. I think that one should apply for and receive a CCW permit. Many states have reciprocal agreements and will honor your permit. Being smart and cautious will go a long way towards keeping you safe. Being educated, armed and proficient will go even farther. Oh and one other thing. Knowing that you are armed and realizing the responsibility involved makes one a better, more courteous and more patient citizen.


----------



## csavage (Jul 24, 2006)

RE: Arming one's self?

Ummm, I'd propose that 95% of the people here have never fired at another person and probably couldn't now matter how hard they wanted to protect somebody. So, that being the case, your gun potentially becomes something that the criminal, who may be well-versed in shooting people, can gain and use against you. The best solution is to get the heck outta the situation.
Pepper spray can get into your OWN eyes...
Knives, same story, second verse, except now you are much closer to the guy who's attacking you than if you were struggling with a gun....

Maybe an unpopular opinion, but I've heard the same from gun safety instructors and cops....


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 24, 2006)

Re: Arming one's self?

You are simply restating everything anyone that takes gun safety classes and/or concealed carry training has heard.  The 'criminal' already has 'something that ... can ... be ... use against you.'

Get away if you can, but if you can't get away from the situation (perhaps you are trapped in the bedroom of your RV) then you'll be prepared to defend yourself and your family.

Now, lets test out your '95% proposal'.  I'll tell you where I'm parked, and I'll even leave the door unlocked....

I'm sure you agree that there are situations where the possibility of there being an armed 'defendant' will deter the bad guy.  Now take a look at Washington DC where there is little possibility of the bad guys being detered from their activities.

Thanks for expressing your opinion, though, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2006)

Re: Arming one's self?

Still think shucking a shell in the old 12 guage pump is a sound that no intruder wants to hear and he /she knowes what it is  .  Never shot no one but you better believe my finger wont freeze on the trigger if he is trying to harm my family in my home.  May be judged by eleven but he will be carried by 6.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 24, 2006)

RE: Arming one's self?

Better safe than sorry :approve: .  About the time I break down on some lonesome highway in Nevada or elsewhere I will be locked and loaded. :evil:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 25, 2006)

Re: Arming one's self?

No-one I know wants to shoot someone.  No-one I know wants their family attacked.  No-one I know wants their belongings stolen.  No-one I know want their property damaged.  
If you know how to use a weapon, whether a hand gun (with permit), a shotgun, a rifle, etc., and it makes you feel more at ease, than carry one.  Think long and hard about the outcome, if you must use a weapon.  If you don't know how to use a weapon, then don't carry one and just make sure your not in the wrong place at the wrong time (if possible). 
Don't forget, repeat, don't forget the trigger locks.  Children's lives are at stack and you can't take back the bullet once you or they pull the trigger. 
I guess just be smart and use some common sense.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 25, 2006)

RE: Arming one's self?

For any misguided bleeding hearts out in RV land locked and loaded means:  Round in the chamber, saftey off, pistol/rifle/shotgun ready to go (no trigger locks) and you had better have good intentions if you come to see me late at night or on the lonesome highway.  USMC Recon trained expert rifle/pistol and know what I'm doing.  I also carry bear pepper spray just in case I think someone is kidding.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 31, 2006)

Re: Arming one's self?

This might help 
How to install a poor-folk's security system: 

1) Go to a second-hand store, buy a pair of men's used work boots, a really big pair. 

2) Put them outside your front door on top of a copy of "Guns and Ammo" magazine. 

3) Put a dog dish beside it. A really big dog dish. 

4) Leave a note on your front door that says: "Bubba, Big Mike and I have gone to get more ammo - back in an hour. Leave the Pit bulls alone, they're p****d since they've just been castrated." 
_________________ 
 :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## Mudflat (Oct 4, 2006)

RE: Arming one's self?

I have had a Texas Concealed Carry Permit for years and I travel with my weapon at all times.  Not that I'm afraid or anything, but it has become second nature to me.  Picking up my weapon is as natural as geting my wallet.  
Having said that I feel very strongly that if either of you has any doubts, fears or objections of any kind then a firearm is NOT for you and you would be safer without it.  You have both got to totally agree and both be totally committed.  Take a firearms safety course and get whatever license your state offers (many states have reciprocal agreements with firearm licenses).  Just taking the course will help you make the decision.  No one else can make the call for you.  You must get yourself informed and make your own choice, but remember - you are responsible for whatever happens with a gun.  If you are with others the safest place for any firearm is ON YOUR PERSON (concealed, of course).  That way you have total control.  If you can't do this then keep it in a gun safe and well hidden.  I never talk about it or advertise the fact that I'm armed and no one knows or cares, but me and my family are protected.


----------



## pogybait (Oct 6, 2006)

RE: Arming one's self?

Sir,
     Take a couple of weeks and monitor the news. Then ask yourself this question> Do I want a Liberal Lawyer like Hillary Clinton covering my six or do I want a couple guys named Smith and Wesson doing the job.
     I would rather be strapped in the chair than visiting my families grave. At least I would die a MAN.
Lock and Load Baby


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 7, 2006)

Re: Arming one's self?

If Hillary Clinton runs for President, I think the end is near....How stupid we must be to think someone like her can get elected, since she couldn't move back to their "home" state because they knew she couldn't get elected there, so went to New York and ya know the rest of the story.


----------



## Benje677 (Apr 8, 2007)

RE: Arming one's self?

I own a variety of firearms and have since I was given a singleshot .22 rifle at the age of 9.  I am an avid hunter and a strong proponent of the Right to carry.  I feel that the Right to carry also places a huge burden of responsibility on those that choose to carry.  My thoughts ( and personal practices ) are:

1) Get the book.  It's great!

2) Take a self defense course.  Repeat the course every 5 or 6 years.  Knowledge gets stale as do reflexes.

3) Consider very carefully what you carry.  My wife and I both carry .45 semi auto pistols.  While the .45 with standard ammo would penetrate the walls of every RV is a park - that is not what we carry.  There are rounds called "Frangible" ammunition, like the Glaser Safety Slug that are very effective agains "soft targets" but will not penetrate the side of an RV - or a hotel room wall because of their construction and materials.

4) If you are not comfortable with sidearms and lean towards the shotgun mentioned in an earlier post - that's fine.  But, PLEASE talk to law enforcement or the folks at the self defense course about ammunition.  A 12 ga shotgun with the right ( or wrong ) ammunition can be far more dangerouse than a 9mm with NATO Ball ammo.

5) According to carry and hunting laws in the states that I most frequently travel in ( mainly the southeast and southwest ), a firearm is considered to be loaded if the clip is loaded.  The clip could be in the glove box and the poiece in the console with an empty chamber.  No matter.  The clip is a required component of the piece and if it is loaded, so is the piece.

I do not travel anywhere ( unless flying commercial ) without my trusty old Kimber .45.  I am very safe, I understand what it will do and respect the piece.  I shoot a hundred rounds or more each month.  To carry or not is your choice.  However, if you do, I beg of you to Carry Smart!

Regards,

Benje


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 9, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

Still locked and loaded. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Stormin (Apr 12, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

Locked & Loaded


----------



## luukoutbelow (Apr 19, 2007)

RE: Arming one's self?

Cant help but laugh to myself reading some of these replys.  We are fortunate that in this country we have the right and privaledge to bear arms (well most of us).  Unfortunately, our laws protect the criminals and the idiots.  However, if you continue to analyze the details on this and that, you will eventually talk yourself out of providing a means of defending yourself.  Guess what happens then if this continues on a grand scale?  Only criminals have the upper hand, leaving you with pepper spray??? or how about a pair of tweezers to poke with.  Sounds great, not only does an attacker have the element of surprise, but you have just made his job easy by choosing to defend yourself with your toothbrush.  My parents are both attourneys so I have grown up a little more enlightened than most people about some of the everyday terrible things that happen around us.  The fact that people are obtaining concealed permits does not bother me.  Those people have undergone a background check and are pursuing things according to the law.  PS Those are the good guys hopefully - the people who have good credit with the law - you know the ones not likely to kill you while robbing your rv.  Why are you worried about what the law will say if it means that you prevented someone from murdering you or your loved ones?  Better to have the best means of defense and never use it than to be lacking and lose your life.  If someone threatens my life or someone I love, I will not as much flinch or miss and I will not aim for a toe or for a finger either.  They have conciously made their choice and I with mine.  If you dont feel comfortable using a gun, get training - its valuable and fun.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 20, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

Too bad 1 or 2 students or professors at Virgina Tech weren't locked and loaded when the massacre started.  The nasty little demented terrorist, yes terrorist, may have been stopped before 32 people were killed.  Gun control would not have stopped him from getting his pistols either.  :dead:  :dead: Where there is a will there is a way. :evil:


----------



## Sticwlkr (May 7, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

I also have a CCW, permit.. I believe in carrying..Here is a little story that took place..A woman was shopping at a Walley world , when her estranged husband , came in and either shot her or stabbed her, several times while onlookers stared in fear.. 1 person acting alone who was carrying, shot the attacker after trying to get him to stop..  As for the repocussions afterwards I really can't remember because this was some time back,I think they weren't that bad for the person saveing the lady.. I would hate being the one to pull the trigger , but I would hate myself more walking away when I might have been able to save a life..

Here is a quote I found on the internet,

Laws that forbid the carrying of arms disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes. Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed one. 
--Thomas Jefferson


----------



## NHRalph (Jun 6, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

As a new member and a retired Police Officer (Federal) I figure I will put my two cents into this posting.
I believe every law abiding person who feels comfortable with a weapon should own one and carry it.
I do believe that each person needs good instruction and practice regularly. If a handgun is out of the question, then a 20 ga. shotgun 
is a good defense weapon. If you don't like firearms, get a good dog. Pepper spray is good in an emergency when all conditions are in your favor.
As for reprecussions, the old adage, "Better to be tried by 12 then carried by 6!" still applies.


----------



## 45 Eclipse (Jul 8, 2007)

RE: Arming one's self?

I guess my user name also gives a clue to where I stand......

Just a couple of random thoughts:
I have absolutely no problem with people who feel it's the Government's responsibility to protect them...that's great..just don't tell me that I don't have the right to defend my family. Our police departments do a fantastic job sorting out the details and cleaning up the mess "after" the incident but they just can't be everywhere all of the time when the SHTF. As a last resort, it's your responsibility to provide for your safety and the safety of your family. 

I urge all of the folks who are sitting on the fence and the ones that have already decided guns are evil to at least go shooting with a trusted friend or attend a basic firearms class so you can make an informed decision. If you are still anti gun after that at least you can argue from a position of knowledge.

Are there idiots out there that shouldn't have guns?  Yes....there are also idiots that shouldn't be allowed to drive or have children. When I see someone abusing a vehicle or driving recklessly my first thought isn't "Gee whiz...we should take cars away from everybody"  Give legitimate gun owners the same consideration.

The last thing I want to do is shoot someone. I work in one of the most dangerous cities in California and carry a concealed handgun (legally), every day. If someone wants my car, my wallet or anything else of value I will hand it over. If they leave I would consider that a win for me...if they are not satisfied with just taking my "stuff" and seem intent on harming me just for sport, then I will do whatever I need to do so that I can go home to my family at the end of the day.

Sorry for the rant....too much coffee this morning!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

rant on buddy   :evil:


----------



## boeing46 (Jul 15, 2007)

RE: Arming one's self?

When anybody is traveling or camping all the bad guys out there know we have money and a bunch of sellable stuff with us. An unarmed camper in a rustic camping spot is defenesless. I have always been ultra safe with firearms to the point that my son would roll his eyes every time i would preach safety to him. 
If you are just adults taveling you have to make up your mind if you would rather be dead or take the chance of a fine and loss of a firearm. I know it sounds a bit dramatic but many of us that worked hard and lived in nice areas never had a need for one.
The bad guys are looking for an easy buck and don't wan't witnesses.
Guns are one of the touchiest subjects in our nation and people will dissagree completely. 
I am just one that likes to be prepared especially when it comes to my family. 
Take a good firearms safety course and a small .410 shot gun can be had that shoots one round at a time for $70. If  a person wants a hand gun, a revolver with safety bullets (Glaser Safety Slugs) can be had. The bullets are safe to the point they won't go through allot of hard material. I keep a safe at home and when the grandkids are coming the guns are put up. If ya travel with kids buy a metal baseball bat. Nuf said.


----------



## WilleyB (Jul 15, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

"If ya travel with kids buy a metal baseball bat. Nuf said."

Make sure you also have a ball. without the ball the bat could be considered to be carried as a weapon.  Gotta be one step ahead of the lawyers.


----------



##  (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

We carry weapons here because of the lack of police. They just don't have the resources to cover the whole state. We also carry when camping as the laws permit. No National Parks, the State Parks here, you can carry as long as it is not loaded, but you can carry your ammo in you pocket. If you have a ccw permit you can carry in National Forests. The best source of info is Packing.org. Laws change frequently and we always look up and print copies of the laws for the states in which we plan to travel and take them with us. We also have knives, pepper spray and dogs.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: Arming one's self?

Hey Padre, sounds like you were a good Boy Scout.  "Be Prepared". :evil:


----------



## oldhippie (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

I was staying in a cg in Iowa,when a tornado came threw.This was in '96.Campers of every kind got damage of some
sort.I had a camper that had tipouts .(not slideouts)A big ole elm tree came down and damage my camper.But what was
funny was the tornado came first,followed by theives of all sorts.I was glade I was carrying.Myself and 2other campers
had to daytain a couple of theives.The county cops were glade we did have weapons.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Great story.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

I am working in a National Park right now and I asked the Park Ranger what is the ruling where weapons are concerned especially since I have two in my rv.  He told me if they are broke down and in an area not readily accessible its ok.  They say when they see people with weapons they tell them to break them down and put them in the trunk of the vehicle.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

You have the right to protect your home no matter where it may be.  Bricks & sticks  or Mobile.

Best thing is .... DON'T BRAG OR ADVERTISE YOU HAVE WEAPONS.  

Your tell ONE person & before long EVERY BODY body knows your business.

Darlin


----------



## LEN (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Brag! Brag! Brag! Who would brag about a gun??? You otta see my new Rem CDL 17 fireball varmint rifle. Now where is one of them thar varmints carring off ma TV.

LEN


----------



## DARLING (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

You would be surpised what things people have talked about when they are just just chit chatting.     

How's that go about loose lips??

Darlin


----------



## utmtman (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Wasnt that loose lips kiss too many men   :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Oops maybe that was loose women that kiss too many men.   :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

I got loose one time, but came back home.    :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Loose lips sink ships    1941 WWII.   Maybe we can now say "loose lips spread hips".  Maybe that's a stretch. :clown:


----------



## utmtman (Apr 13, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Oh my goodness DL and Idid know about the loose lips sinks ships, it was still a saying in the army during the cold war when I spent my 20 years protecting our country.


----------



## Paul235 (Apr 14, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

As this is one of my favorite subjects, I think the better idea concerning carry or not to carry is never tell anyone that you don't carry. Folks that advertise the fact they are unarmed are just asking to get more attention from the bad guys. Better that the status of your ability to defend yourself is in question than remove all doubt. Nation wide crime statistics point this out quite dramatically. The bad guys tend to lean towards easy pickings.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 14, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

I hope nobody takes my attempt at humor the wrong way.  I meant loose lips (eat food) spread hips (get fat). :laugh: Really.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 14, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Oh great, DL. Thanks for the 'clarification'. Never let sleeping dogs lie, do you?


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 14, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Well I kinda thought Lee saw something I didn't when I posted it.   It may have just been my imagination.  I just don't want anyone to get the wrong idea/opinion.  Danged if I do (clarify), Danged if I don't.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 15, 2008)

Re: Arming one's self?

Moi get the wrong info from DL, a fellow Utahn, no way, never, aint gonna happen.   Best defense they say is a good offense.  LOL   I just stand behind the wifey and let her handle anything that comes along.  Snicker snicker


----------

